# First wedding anniversary



## richalisoviejo (Jun 7, 2009)

Is coming up next month for my younger brother Ryan and his partner Toby. They were part of the 18,000 that are still legally married and I was proud to stand up and be his best man. What do you give as a gift for a first wedding anniversary? 

My brother is the one on the right. Taller one.

I better get off my lazy butt and start packing for the week.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2009)

Best wishes and congratulations to Ryan and Toby! Here's what GOOGLE has to say about 1st year anniversary:

Traditional:
Paper

Modern:
Plastic

Alternate Modern:
Clocks




* Artwork
* Love letters and poetry
* Favorite book
* Memory album
* Stationary with new married name
* Home decor
* Gift certificates
* Cigars
* Book of floor plans (if building a house soon)
* Life insurance
* Geneology
* Tickets to a play, concert, or sporting event
* Wood sculpture



* Kitchen appliances
* Tupperwear
* Household appliances
* Household items
* DVD or CD
* Sunglasses
* Sports gifts
* Yoga mat
* Luggage accessories
* Adult gifts



* Artisan clock
* Personalized clock
* Watches
* Feature-rich alarm


Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your brothers first year of marriage Rich. More photos would be good, I love wedding photos. I'm glad they made it into the 18,000, as for a anniversary gift I was trying to think about my own 1st year but that was a while ago and I don't know if anyone gave us anything. I know that on our 1st year anniversary we went to dinner at a nice restaurant and they took our picture, and then in March of this year we went out again (to a nice restaurant) for our 15th anniversary and had our picture taken again. It is really great to compare pictures and to show our kids. Boy we've changed a little.  Good luck with the gift sorry I'm not much help.  Sorry just remembered someone did give us a bottle of wine and I think some flowers, but the wine was for me because my husband doesn't drink. That's O.K. more for me.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks

They had no planning or anything, spur of the moment thing. My brother calls me on Tuesday and says he and Toby are going to the courthouse and getting married tomorrow and wanted me to be there. 

I would have much rather planned something out for them and have them marry here at my place and have a nice reception for them. They were just so excited they could get married after being together 5 years all they wanted was the court house wedding. 

And Yvonne I like the idea of some type of artwork


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Ryan and Toby  They look like a great couple 
What are you going to get them for their first anniversary?


----------



## Laura (Jun 7, 2009)

Cute couple..
how about giving them the reception they didnt have for thier one year?!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jun 7, 2009)

Traditionally you are too save the top part of your wedding cake and have it on your first annivary. How about getting a small wedding cake and a really nice topper. We still have our topper in a currio cabinet.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the idea of a memory album. I am a scrapbooker, so I love that and people love that as a gift. Maybe you could put something nice together with pics of their first year together.


----------



## Itort (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish them a happy anniversary and at least 49 more. The memory album is a great idea, I treasure mine.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats to Ryan & Toby on their 1st wedding anniversary  
I think a memory album is a lovely idea - sure they'd like that. I always think of a 1st anniversary gift as something you can engrave on, something they can keep forever. Like a jewellery box or hip flasks or something like that


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 9, 2009)

Now IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m thinking of two things for them, like Laura said the reception they never had and some type of artwork for their home.


----------



## Candy (Jun 9, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Now IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m thinking of two things for them, like Laura said the reception they never had and some type of artwork for their home.



Are you already back from Sacramento? Never mind. I think I read a different post where you said it only lasted for a day and a half. I'm taking that to mean the trial in Sacramento.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 9, 2009)

YES !!!!!! Rich thats a great one (good one Laura!) - definitely the receptio they never had, friends and family, and definitely some kind of artwork  Brilliant.


----------



## Isa (Jun 10, 2009)

Stazz said:


> YES !!!!!! Rich thats a great one (good one Laura!) - definitely the receptio they never had, friends and family, and definitely some kind of artwork  Brilliant.



Rich
I second that.
The reception they never had is an amazing idea.


----------

